# Best beginner dslr for me?? Recommendations



## 24j0hn (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey all, flame me all u want but i know when picking ur first dslr u went between 3-7 different cameras trying to decide and want to pull your hair out.
The type of photos ill be taking are action/ car photos like drifting, auto cross, and drags... The camera will need to take HD video as ill be mounting it on my car and friends car while doing runs on the track... most of these events happen at night... ill also be taking nature pictures as i live in a rural area and there are tons of great sights ready to be trapped in a picture... and last of course pics with family friends to capture those moments to never forget...
So you in your opinion whats the best dslr for me?? i can handle up to $900... wondering if buying body then best lens best for application would be smart... the ones i was looking at were the nikon d3100, canon rebel t1i, nikon 5000, and nikon d90... these are just the ones i was looking up... feel free to school me)


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 23, 2010)

Sony A33.


----------



## Gagan-The-Dragon (Dec 23, 2010)

I was in the same boat as you a couple moths ago!

Now when you say you need the HD video for fast motions... Your choice for a DSLR as PRIMARILY an action video camera scares me.

Dslr cams shoot with interlaced, so any amount of real fast movement (say for example your kid is kicking around the soccer ball and your moving around the camera to catch it) you will get what is called the "jello effect" where the video appears all shakey and jello-ie. 

However, that said, there are indie filmmakers who use DSLR's, but the thing is filmmaker. They know what the cam can and cannot do, and with films you are not doing crazy pans and zooms (most of the time).

If you want a cam for mounting and shooting video, check out the Go Pro helmet cam series, those are amazing for this type of thing (they are used heavily in snow boarding, mounting the helmet and such)

Photography wise, the ones you listed are very nice. I personally do not like the T1i, I have used it as was not impressed with it as a beginner camera. The Nikon D3100 is aimed at beginners (like me!). One of the big advantages it has over any Canon is the guide mode, which is pretty much a little photography teacher inside your camera. It explains a lot of things, like depot field, and how to achieve it. It's overall one of the best things I have ever seen aimed at the beginner market. The D90 is a prosumer model, and the D5000 I think has been discontinued (don't quote me, I remember that the D3100 replaced the D3000 and another cam, can't remember the model)

Best lens, is all depends on what type of pics. I myself only have the standard 18-55 lens with my D3100, the kit lens as they call it. It's okay for a beginner (like me!...AGAIN) but I do want to get some new ones very soon. 
*Btw for ANY lens you ever buy, grab a filter for it!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 23, 2010)

Gagan-The-Dragon said:


> *Btw for ANY lens you ever buy, grab a filter for it!


Why?
What kind?

What about a lens hood?


----------



## Gagan-The-Dragon (Dec 23, 2010)

I was in the same boat as you a couple moths ago!

Now when you say you need the HD video for fast motions... Your choice for a DSLR as PRIMARILY an action video camera scares me.

Dslr cams shoot with interlaced, so any amount of real fast movement (say for example your kid is kicking around the soccer ball and your moving around the camera to catch it) you will get what is called the "jello effect" where the video appears all shakey and jello-ie. 

However, that said, there are indie filmmakers who use DSLR's, but the thing is filmmaker. They know what the cam can and cannot do, and with films you are not doing crazy pans and zooms (most of the time).

If you want a cam for mounting and shooting video, check out the Go Pro helmet cam series, those are amazing for this type of thing (they are used heavily in snow boarding, mounting the helmet and such)

Photography wise, the ones you listed are very nice. I personally do not like the T1i, I have used it as was not impressed with it as a beginner camera. The Nikon D3100 is aimed at beginners (like me!). One of the big advantages it has over any Canon is the guide mode, which is pretty much a little photography teacher inside your camera. It explains a lot of things, like dept field, and how to achieve it. Its overall one of the best things I have ever seen aimed at the beginner market. The D90 is a prosumer model, and the D5000 I think has been discontinued (don't quote me, I remember that the D3100 replaced the D3000 and another cam, can't remember the model)

Best lens, is all depends on what type of pics. I myself only have the standard 18-55 lens with my D3100, the kit lens as they call it. It's okay for a beginner (like me!...AGAIN) but I do want to get some new ones very soon. 
*Btw for ANY lens you ever buy, grab a filter for it!

Oh and here is a link to a Gro Pro video montage, shows the awesomeness of their cam! 
YouTube - GoPro 2010 Highlights: You in HD!


----------



## Gagan-The-Dragon (Dec 23, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Gagan-The-Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > *Btw for ANY lens you ever buy, grab a filter for it!
> ...



Touche sir 

The filter will save your lens. A nice HOYA brand one ($30 and up, depends on the lens size) is a fantastic choice.

Say you got a scratch on your lens. Boom , your out $250 for repair or just buy another lens. 

Now say you had a filter on that lens scratch the filter. Boom, your out how much you paid for the filter, just grab a new one to switch out the old one, your lens is saved!

Filters are without a doubt a must for any lens (I learned this while working at Henrys photography, a man came in with a Canon DSLR and the whole front lens was shattered. OR SO I THOUGHT! My coworker removed all the filter shards and took out the ring, the lens was A OKAY!)

LENS HOODS!... Someone else take that topic, I don't have a hood yet!


----------



## 24j0hn (Dec 23, 2010)

thanx, i was leaning towards the d3100 most due to full hd filming... good info on the filter... ive been finding d5000 for cheap on craigslist, one guy selling two for $800 one brand new body and used body and lens... same with the d3100 for $850 for like stands, two lenses, extra batteries, just a lot of good **** for a great price and barely used


----------



## MichiganFarts (Dec 23, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Gagan-The-Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > *Btw for ANY lens you ever buy, grab a filter for it!
> ...



What would you suggest?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 23, 2010)

MichiganFarts said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Gagan-The-Dragon said:
> ...




I suggest you read this: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-gallery/228330-some-uv-filter-truth.html
...and make your own decision. :lmao:

Personally, I don't own a single "UV" filter.


----------



## JClishe (Dec 24, 2010)

Gagan-The-Dragon said:


> Touche sir
> 
> The filter will save your lens. A nice HOYA brand one ($30 and up, depends on the lens size) is a fantastic choice.
> 
> ...


 
Oh boy, here we go.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Dec 24, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Personally, I don't own a single "UV" filter.



Why?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 24, 2010)

MichiganFarts said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I don't own a single "UV" filter.
> ...



Because the cake is a lie.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 24, 2010)

Lets see now, which will do a better job at protecting a vehicle headlight cover (lens) from serious damage?  A nice big sturdy bumper(lens hood) or a little piece of glass in front of another piece of glass?  

When you are driving, can you tell when there is a little bit of dust or a small scratch to the headlamp cover?  

A filter on this lens would just become shrapnel.  http://slanchreport.com/images/stories/tiger-woods-amazing-golf-shot.jpg

A little dust would not be noticed. http://static.photo.net/attachments/bboard/00G/00GH1u-29748284.jpg

However, if you never wash the car it will surely be noticed. So if this is how you will treat your gear. http://www.liquidinplastic.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/dwn5132.jpg Filter up if you think it will help.


----------



## DVC Mike (Dec 24, 2010)

24j0hn said:


> the ones i was looking at were the nikon d3100, canon rebel t1i, nikon 5000, and nikon d90... these are just the ones i was looking up...


 
The Nikon D3100, Canon T2i, Nikon D5000, Nikon D90, Canon 60D, and Nikon D7000 shoould be among your candidates.

If you want to look beyond Nikon and Canon (the market share leaders), take a look at Sony or Pentax.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 24, 2010)

The D3100 is a great camera. If you can afford it, the D90 is even better. You can't go wrong with either one. Don't forget to pickup a Nikon 35mm f/1.8 lens to go with it. It's a great lens to start out with.


----------



## Bram (Dec 24, 2010)

D90 simply due to the AF motor built into the body.


----------



## 24j0hn (Dec 24, 2010)

thanx all... lookin between d5000, d3100, and d90... nikon won me over already... now just which one??


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 24, 2010)

24j0hn said:


> thanx all... lookin between d5000, d3100, and d90... nikon won me over already... now just which one??


 

D5000...It's what I have... and because Ken Rockwell said so... at one point... a while ago.... before the D3100... and the d7000.


----------

